# want to buy



## geoff426 (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi all- 
I'm definitely new to Audi. I'm looking to buy an A4 or A6 here in the next couple weeks. I've got some questions. If some current or past owners could help me out I would really appreciate it. Here we go
1- I know I have two different vehicles up there, one more sporty than the other but has anyone owned both of these cars. A4 & A6 Quattro. I'm looking at 2000-2001 models. My question, Is the A6 sporty? Size is important to me but if the A4 is more considered a sports sedan then that is the one for me. I guess individual pros and cons to both if someone has the time.
2- Maintenence. Is dealer only maintenence required to maintain longevity. Obviously if you trust or know your seller then whatever right? The one thing I have picked up on is the 100,000 mile timing belt, water pump, tensioner service. Yes the cars I am looking at have at least 100,000 miles. What is the expected mileage out of the 1.8t , 2.8 , 2.7t , 4.2 before rebuild is necassary. 
3- Price? I have seen outrageous prices and what seems to me ridiculously low prices. What is average? Or I should say what is resonable? I know it will vary but approximately. 
I'm mechaicly inclined. I do all the maintence and repairs on my own vehicles. I'm looking for something that I won't have to dump a lot of money into right off the bat. I understand people sell so they don't have to pay for costly maintence. I will have between $5-6000 to spend. I just want to go in with a little knowledge before I buy. If anyone can help...Please do.






















Thanks-


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: want to buy (geoff426)*

hey, well of course the a4 can be considered a more sporty car just cuz its smaller as it is a small sedan BUT dont think that the a6 is not sporty especially the 2.7t (lots of potential). The 4.2 in my opinion is the nicest because of the wider body and it can be made to look like the RS6








price wise if you buy the cheapest you will get the worst car and you will have to invest around $2000-4000 most likely with all the leaks...check the valve cover gasket leaks so make sure you get it inspected and then knock off as much as you can of the price or get the dealer to pay half or something like that.
maintenance... its not as bad as you may think as long as you are careful about what you buy. 
The 2.8 (a6) is reliable as is the 3.0 (a6) but non- tunable. The 2.7t is not as reliable but if you want to tune it..by all means do it








The 4.2 you can say is reliable but the only thing i heard that goes wrong with it is the transmision, the car cant take it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Prices can vary from $6000-$20,000. depending on the year, kms, engine type and the package it came with.
But im personally not a fan of the a4 b5 even though my buddy has the 1.8t and its really nice. I think that if you can get an a6 for the same price get the a6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## potsy (Apr 15, 2009)

i'm looking to buy an A6 pretty soon too. Do allow me to leech on







. 
so after doing alot of research i came to the conclusion that :
1. 2.8/3.0 - Less fun less stress due to maintanence? Any other pros for em..?
2. 4.2 - Fun, great sounding but unmodable. and looks pretty wicked.
3. 2.7t - Fun, great sounding, highly modable, yet maintenance will probably cost a bomb.
I do want to get the 4.2 but the transmission scares me. Any idea on how often and by what mileage it breaks on? And what about the biturbos on the 2.7t? 
Are those the primary cause of failures? Is there ANY other thing in particular I would need to consider when buying an Audi? i heard about the control arms etc etc. I'm just trying to figure out whats a reasonable budget when considering an Audi.


----------



## geoff426 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: want to buy (Veki)*

Thanks so much
You'v answered what I wanted to hear. I may have to save a little more. I'm just itching. I certainly want an A6 more than an A4 so I will be looking.
Are turbos as expensive as a transmission? Just trying to justify the 4.2.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *potsy* »_
I do want to get the 4.2 but the transmission scares me. Any idea on how often and by what mileage it breaks on? 


Its usually broken by about 200k, although some last longer. They break sooner if you drive enthusiastically using tiptronic (after all, how else would you drive a 4.2 duh). 
Regular oil and filter changes seem to extend their life, but doesn't guarantee anything.
I love the Audi V8 so much I wish I bought one and just keep a spare tranny in the garage







But, I found a 2.5TDI with 6MT in the UK instead, and with our gas prices that was a no-brainer.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: want to buy (geoff426)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geoff426* »_Thanks so much
Are turbos as expensive as a transmission? Just trying to justify the 4.2.

i believe that turbos are more expensive as it can cost you around $4000-$5000 tio get them done,maybe even more depending on the turbos you get. Labour costs a lot, so if you can install them yourself you will prob save around $2000.
Personally i would go for the 4.2 it is less tunable but it has more than enough power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you can chip it and do a full exhaust and be around 350-360hp but probably not worth the money


----------



## Kritter (Jun 7, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veki* »_the 3.0 (a6) but non- tunable.

Unitronic makes a chip for the 3.0l... anyone have any reviews yet? Supposed 16hp increase (220 -> 236 on 91oct.)


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Kritter)*

havent heared about that but most likely not worth the money


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: want to buy (geoff426)*

Hey Geoff
To add to some of the info above...
If you are considering an S4 or A6 2.7T these two docs are required reading...
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...Q.pdf
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...Q.pdf
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## geoff426 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: want to buy (Massboykie)*

Thank you. definitely answered my questions. Yes-all new to Audi should read those posts. Thanks for another link for my research as well.


----------



## Max_Power_75 (Mar 5, 2009)

By the way have is the reliability of the CVT (multitronic) on the 3.0 cars?


----------

